

Early notes on GoogleApps - revorad
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/04/08/earlyNotesOnGoogleapps.html

======
databus
Best quote: "My bet on Microsoft in the late 90s just ran out of gas."

------
omakase
there were 10k beta developer accounts, they're gone now (i missed it too),
but i added my email address so i'll be notified when there are more

